# Modern Coal Burners.



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Until today I was under the impression that the 1982/83 sisters "River Boyne" and "River Embley" which have been on the Weipa to Gladstone run ever since, carrying Bauxite to the Queensland Alumina refinery---- were the only commercial coal fired steam turbine vessels in service.
I came across a pic in a US site that showed the"Energy Enterprise"1983/28250 in New York harbor with the caption to the effect that she also is a coal burner. The pics in our site do not describe her other than as a SULBC.
My question is.. in 2006 are there any other coal burners?


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

anl had the two river boats,tnt had two coal burners as well,all four were on the weipa/gladston run untill i left them in 94


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

David, there was a thread on the subject some time back:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3193&highlight=badger

Bruce C


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Modern Coal Burners*

Thanks for the info Bruce I found the previous discussion of great interest.
I believe that since the winding up of TNT the ships have been renamed..
Carpentaria is now 'Fitzroy River'
Capricornia is now 'Endeavour River'.
I will try to find out what their routes are from the Gladstone Harbor Board.
The amazing thing part of all this is that of the (apparently) 5 Ocean Going coal burners trading today, 4 are in local waters!!
Many thanks,
David Duggan. (Applause)


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Modern Coal Burners*

In todays shipping movements for Gladstone and Weipa it would appear that all four are still alive and well and carrying on as designed.
Regards
David D.


----------

